# Any good Halloween Cocktail Recipes?



## Si-cotik

Gonna watch this very very closely!!


----------



## crxy

*Found Something!*

After I posted this, I found this really cool site:

http://www.food2.com/blog/2009/10/09/8-sexy-halloween-cocktails-trick-your-drink

My favorite is the Candy Corn one--it looks so marvelous!


----------



## ShannoninPa

my tried and true in vampire

raspberry liqueur or Chambord
cranberry
vodka

It is sweet but really good!


----------



## Si-cotik

http://supercocktails.com/3301/The-Phantom

http://www.cocktailmaking.co.uk/displaycocktail.php/3869-Bride-of-Dracula

http://www.cocktailtimes.com/party/halloween_party.shtml

http://cocktails.about.com/od/cocktailrecipes/tp/halloween_cktl.htm


----------



## mr_synical

This is one we created for our New Orleans/Voodoo-themed party lasty year. Everyone really liked it. You obviously could just change the name and/or leave the gummies out. We'll probably use it again this year & just call it something else.

Swamp Water (Midori, vodka, pineapple juice & Sprite, with gummy insects floating in it)


----------



## halloween71

ShannoninPa said:


> my tried and true in vampire
> 
> raspberry liqueur or Chambord
> cranberry
> vodka
> 
> It is sweet but really good!


Cranberry juice?
And what are the measurements it sounds yumo.


----------



## halloween71

mr_synical said:


> This is one we created for our New Orleans/Voodoo-themed party lasty year. Everyone really liked it. You obviously could just change the name and/or leave the gummies out. We'll probably use it again this year & just call it something else.
> 
> Swamp Water (Midori, vodka, pineapple juice & Sprite, with gummy insects floating in it)


Measurements? that sounds yummy to.


----------



## halloween71

I always do mt dew surprise but at halloween since it's green and is puked out of my puking witch it is called witch's brew.
2 -2 liters mt dew
16 oz of ginger ale
1 liter of grain -vodka will work but is stronger tasting.i would recommed lime vodka to make it less strong tasting.
2 packages of lime kool-aid
and 8 more oz of lime vodka if you use lime leave this out.
1 large can of pineapples(we let ours set in the alchol overnight for a extra treat)
This makes about 2 gallons


----------



## ICKYVICKI

Got this from the bottom of a Lolita ( you know the hand painted ones?) wine glass. It's called "Witches Party". 
1/2 oz sour apple pucker
Fill rest of glass with Sauvignon Blanc
add splash of lemon juice

Seems simple and yummy!


----------



## Halloweenie1

ECTOPLASM
You will need:
1 oz apple juice
2/3 oz Pisang Ambon liqueur (bright green color, tropical fruit/banana flavored liqueur)
2/3 oz lemon juice
2/3 oz vodka
Lemon-lime soda

Pour all ingredients _except lemon-lime soda(_7-up) into a tall glass filled with cracked ice. Then finish drink by topping off with lemon-lime soda. Garnish with something spooky...like a glow stick.









COUNT CHOCULA
You will need:
1/2 oz Godiva Chocolate Liquor
1/2 oz Vanilla Vodka (Stoli’s is good)
1/2 oz Baily’s Irish creme
1/2 oz Kaluha
Pour ingredients into a cocktail shaker with ice; shake.Garnish martini glass by swirling chocolate syrup (Hershey’s) over inside of glass. Strain into martini glass; serve! This is a fav of mine, so creamy & smooth..this drink is for chocolate lovers!

Got a few more recipes (w/pics) posted in my blog from last year, here's the link...scroll down, it's under "Bewitching Bevearages"  _*H1*_

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/index4.html

Even more recipes....
http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/index5.html


----------



## Rikki

I'm not good with cocktails because I don't like having to fix each drink but here's the punch I'm going to serve at my Witch's party:

Dreamsicle
1 part vanilla vodka
1 part orange soda
Add orange sherbert or vanilla ice cream (1-2 qts) if you want to make it frothy

I want to get one of those beverage servers and the ice cream wouldn't work well with that but if I decide to use a punch bowl I will definitely add it.


----------



## ShannoninPa

halloween71 said:


> Cranberry juice?
> And what are the measurements it sounds yumo.


Vampire recipe
rating
9.2
48 votes 
Vote!10987654321 

serve in

Old-Fashioned Glass
alcohol
18%
options
Scale ingredients to servings 
12 oz Chambord® raspberry liqueur
12 oz vodka
12 oz cranberry juice


I made a whole punch bowl of it and it went fast!


----------



## Halloweenie1

Dark Night
Ingredients:
2 oz Van Gogh Acai-Blueberry Vodka (it's actually a dark blue color)
1/2 oz Chambord
1/2 oz triple sec
Splash of cranberry juice

Pour the ingredients into a cocktail shaker with ice. Shake well. Strain into a chilled cocktail glass. Garnish with a plastic bat and fresh blueberries.










Wolf's Bite
Ingredients:
1 oz Lucid absinthe
1 oz Midori Liqueur
1 oz Lemon-lime soda
1 oz Pineapple juice
Drizzle of grenadine

In a cocktail shaker add absinthe, Midori, pineapple juice, and ice. Shake vigorously and strain into 2oz. shot glass. Splash lemon-lime soda on top and a drizzle of grenadine.


----------



## discard

*Blavod Drinks - Black Vodka*

These are always hits on Halloween at the bar where I work, thank you Martha Stewart! We go through a case of Blavod every October.

Just for grown-up goblins: Serve up a little black magic -- in the form of cocktails made with vodka that's as dark as night.



















Ghost in the Graveyard
Serves 1
2 ounces black vodka
2 ounces creme de cacao or coffee-flavored liqueur
1 scoop vanilla ice cream
Pinch of finely grated nutmeg, for garnish

In a glass, combine vodka and creme de cacao, and set aside. Place a scoop of ice cream in a highball glass, and slowly pour vodka mixture over ice cream. Garnish with nutmeg; serve immediately.

Screwed-Up Screwdriver
Serves 1
1/4 cup ice
1/2 cup freshly squeezed tangerine juice
1 1/2 ounces black vodka
1 black licorice twist, for serving

Place ice in a tall glass. Pour juice into glass. Pour vodka over the back of a cocktail spoon into glass so it sits on top of juice and creates a layer of black. Slice 1/4 inch off each end of licorice, and use as a straw. Serve immediately.

Berry Scary Martini
Serves 1
1 cup ice
1 ounce black vodka
2 ounces cherry juice
Fresh raspberries and blueberries, for garnish

Combine ice, vodka, and cherry juice in a cocktail shaker; shake vigorously. Pour into a martini glass. Thread raspberries and blueberries onto a cocktail skewer, and place in drink. Serve immediately.

From Martha Stewart Living, October 2003


----------



## Halloweenie1

discard said:


> These are always hits on Halloween at the bar where I work, thank you Martha Stewart! We go through a case of Blavod every October.
> 
> Just for grown-up goblins: Serve up a little black magic -- in the form of cocktails made with vodka that's as dark as night.


These look great....thanks for posting. I will definitely try these.  *H1*


----------



## blackfog

Thanks discard. This is a definite for my list of spirits. I have never seen this before and always enjoy another way of making a martini


----------



## bhelms90

Bloody Scary (left) and Bloody Tooth (right) cocktails

Bloody Scary cocktail:

4 ounces prosecco
1 ounce freshly squeezed blood orange juice
1/2 ounce Campari
1/2 ounce Simple Syrup
1 ounce Blavod Black vodka, chilled

Directions:

In a champagne flute, combine prosecco, orange juice, Campari, and simple syrup. Pour vodka over the back of a cocktail spoon into glass creating a layer of black. Serve immediately. 


Bloody Tooth cocktail:

1 1/2 ounces rye whiskey
1 1/2 ounces pomegranate juice
1 ounce Simple Syrup 
1/2 ounce freshly squeezed lemon juice
Ice cubes
Pomegranate seeds, for garnish
Lemon twist, for garnish

Directions:

Put whiskey, pomegranate juice, simple syrup, and lemon juice in a cocktail shaker; fill with ice. Shake vigorously and pour into a rocks glass. Garnish with pomegranate seeds and lemon twist. 

Read more at Marthastewart.com: Bloody Tooth Cocktail and more delicious recipes, smart cooking tips, and video demonstrations on marthastewart.com 










Dracula's Kiss

1 oz Smirnoff black cherry vodka
1/2 oz grenadine
Cola
maraschino cherries for garnish

Coat the bottom of a martini or highball with grenadine
Add the ice and black cherry vodka
Fill the rest with coke
Garnish with the cherries

For the blood drip on the glass:
Bloody Glasses

1 cup sugar
½ cup corn syrup
½ cup water
red food colouring
Combine the sugar, corn syrup and water and cook (without stirring) to 300F 
Add the red food colouring.

Turn down the heat and wait a few minutes – the mixture still needs to remain hot – take the glass and dip the top of it into the red moisture. Pull the glass out and carefully turn it back rightside up.


----------



## halloween71

ShannoninPa said:


> Vampire recipe
> rating
> 9.2
> 48 votes
> Vote!10987654321
> 
> serve in
> 
> Old-Fashioned Glass
> alcohol
> 18%
> options
> Scale ingredients to servings
> 12 oz Chambord® raspberry liqueur
> 12 oz vodka
> 12 oz cranberry juice
> 
> 
> I made a whole punch bowl of it and it went fast!


Thank you!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

*Drinks*

Blavod is an excellent vodka for making Halloween drinks. You can pour the ingredients to give it that cool "float" layering. Tried several of the recipes from their web site. Unfortunately, now I can't find it anywhere. I'm in SE Pennsylvania, and haven't seen it for the past 2 years at least. Wish I knew where I could get it. And Pa has strict shipping laws since the state controls all liquor sales.

One mainstay at our Halloween parties is Jack's Pumpkin Ale. Good tasting seasonal beer, usually starts appearing at distributors in September. It was in small supply though, and I had to call around. Not a mixer, but looks and tastes great in a Halloween container filled with ice.

Made the Green Goblin one year. Basically, lager with some apple cider in it. Didn't taste too bad and got good reviews from everyone who sampled it. Found it on the Webtender. And don't rule out setting the atmosphere by drinking in your skull and Halloween glasses, goblets, and mugs. It makes anything look appropriate for a Halloween party. 

Paul.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Halloween Cocktails, with pics. U.K. sites though so not sure about the ingredient equivalent in the U.S

http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=276
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=38
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=34
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=36
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=35
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=37
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=90
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=88
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=95
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=136
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=329
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=78
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=354
http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=313

http://www.bbc.co.uk/threecounties/features/food_drink/halloween_cocktails.shtml
http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=441
http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=556
http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=1108
http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=1094
http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=532


----------



## blackfog

I am going to have to check Delaware for that vodka Paul if Pa dosen't have it. The sweet thing is Delaware dosen't charge 6% tax.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Blackfog, I would appreciate it. I'm in Delaware practically every month as my band plays there. I need some Blavod back in the liquor cabinet! Pa is not on my list of favorite states, and I'm a resident expert, living here.  Thanks for checking.

Paul.


----------



## Gorey Vidal

Does it have to be drink related? I've got a bunch of food-related cocktail recipes.


----------



## savagehaunter

I got to keep posted on this thread. great reciepes guys.


----------



## discobandit

For a good long list of very interestingly colored drinks, try http://www.thedrunkenmoogle.com

Sure, they're all videogame themed, but you'll be sure to find something that fits the colors you're looking for there.


----------



## crxy

*WOW! -Great suggestions, Everyone!!*

These are all just AMAZING!!!! My God! How will I choose?!?! Thank you all for your wonderful responses!!! I'm craving Halloween even more now!!!


----------



## discobandit

crxy said:


> How will I choose?!?!



Be a lush, choose them all


----------



## crxy

discobandit said:


> Be a lush, choose them all


I LIKE the way you think!!!


----------



## discobandit

http://www.thedrunkenmoogle.com/post/902029237/raptures-delight-bioshock-2-cocktail

http://www.thedrunkenmoogle.com/post/218356927/big-boo-super-mario-bros-mixed-drink-2-part

http://www.thedrunkenmoogle.com/post/216734075/boomer-bile-left-4-dead-mixed-drink-5-cucumber

This is what I'm looking to serve this year  also, someone posted earlier a pumpkin puree rum drink that I'm really looking forward to trying, too!


----------



## ShannoninPa

Paul Melniczek said:


> Blavod is an excellent vodka for making Halloween drinks. You can pour the ingredients to give it that cool "float" layering. Tried several of the recipes from their web site. Unfortunately, now I can't find it anywhere. I'm in SE Pennsylvania, and haven't seen it for the past 2 years at least. Wish I knew where I could get it. And Pa has strict shipping laws since the state controls all liquor sales.
> 
> One mainstay at our Halloween parties is Jack's Pumpkin Ale. Good tasting seasonal beer, usually starts appearing at distributors in September. It was in small supply though, and I had to call around. Not a mixer, but looks and tastes great in a Halloween container filled with ice.
> 
> Made the Green Goblin one year. Basically, lager with some apple cider in it. Didn't taste too bad and got good reviews from everyone who sampled it. Found it on the Webtender. And don't rule out setting the atmosphere by drinking in your skull and Halloween glasses, goblets, and mugs. It makes anything look appropriate for a Halloween party.
> 
> Paul.


I live in pa north of Philly and we have the Wine and Spirit store. I called and they can special order for you as long as you come in and make a deposit. Hope that helps!


----------



## Halloweenie1

bhelms90 said:


> Bloody Scary and Bloody Tooth cocktails



Sounds quite good...Thanks for posting!  *H1*


----------



## drzooman

*Vampyre Vodka*

Blavod is a great black vodka but if you want a blood red one try Vampyre Vodka. It's actually has a slight thicker consistency which really adds to the "blood" look. It's pretty hard to find (especially in dry states/ counties) 

Definitely great for vampire themes!!

If you order it online just make sure you order the blood red and not the regular clear vodka. 

http://vampyrevodka.com/


----------



## Halloweenie1

drzooman said:


> Blavod is a great black vodka but if you want a blood red one try Vampyre Vodka......Definitely great for vampire themes!!
> 
> http://vampyrevodka.com/


*Thanks for posting! This looks great.... I like all these specialty libations....very fun to play & come up with new concoctions.*  *H1*

Speaking of vampire cocktails........I found a few drink recipes based on mixtures with TruBlood beverage.


















*Fangoria*
Ingredients:
3/4 oz. Schnapps, peach
1 1/4 oz. Vodka
4 oz. TruBlood
pinch of zest Lemon

Mix well and pour over ice.

*Bon Temps*
Ingredients:
1oz Honey Bourbon
3/4 oz Cinnamon Liquer
3/4 oz Ginger Liquer
TruBlood

Wet the rim with blood orange & dip the glass in a cinnamon/sugar blend.
Pour ngredients into a shaker with ice. Mix, then pour into glass, top with Tru Blood. Garnish with a cinnamon stick....spicy!









*A Red Queen*
1 part gin
1/2 lemon
1/2 sugar
2 dashes Peychaud's bitters

Mix and add to a Champagne flute. Top with equal parts Champagne and Tru Blood.


----------



## crxy

ShannoninPa said:


> my tried and true in vampire
> 
> raspberry liqueur or Chambord
> cranberry
> vodka
> 
> It is sweet but really good!


*Sounds DeeLish!!! It's going on my list! Thanks!*


----------



## crxy

*Sounds DeeLish! It's going on my list! Thanks!*


----------



## crxy

mr_synical said:


> this is one we created for our new orleans/voodoo-themed party lasty year. Everyone really liked it. You obviously could just change the name and/or leave the gummies out. We'll probably use it again this year & just call it something else.
> 
> Swamp water (midori, vodka, pineapple juice & sprite, with gummy insects floating in it)


*love it!!!!*


----------



## crxy

halloween71 said:


> I always do mt dew surprise but at halloween since it's green and is puked out of my puking witch it is called witch's brew.
> 2 -2 liters mt dew
> 16 oz of ginger ale
> 1 liter of grain -vodka will work but is stronger tasting.i would recommed lime vodka to make it less strong tasting.
> 2 packages of lime kool-aid
> and 8 more oz of lime vodka if you use lime leave this out.
> 1 large can of pineapples(we let ours set in the alchol overnight for a extra treat)
> This makes about 2 gallons


This sounds amazing!! Thanks for all the measurements too!


----------



## crxy

halloweenie1 said:


> wolf's bite
> ingredients:
> 1 oz lucid absinthe
> 1 oz midori liqueur
> 1 oz lemon-lime soda
> 1 oz pineapple juice
> drizzle of grenadine
> 
> in a cocktail shaker add absinthe, midori, pineapple juice, and ice. Shake vigorously and strain into 2oz. Shot glass. Splash lemon-lime soda on top and a drizzle of grenadine.


wolf's bite! Wolf's bite! Wolf's bite!


----------



## crxy

I love these! Never heard of Blavod but googling it now! Must have some!!! Thank you!


----------



## crxy

Paul Melniczek said:


> Blavod is an excellent vodka for making Halloween drinks. You can pour the ingredients to give it that cool "float" layering. Tried several of the recipes from their web site. Unfortunately, now I can't find it anywhere. I'm in SE Pennsylvania, and haven't seen it for the past 2 years at least. Wish I knew where I could get it. And Pa has strict shipping laws since the state controls all liquor sales.
> 
> One mainstay at our Halloween parties is Jack's Pumpkin Ale. Good tasting seasonal beer, usually starts appearing at distributors in September. It was in small supply though, and I had to call around. Not a mixer, but looks and tastes great in a Halloween container filled with ice.
> 
> Made the Green Goblin one year. Basically, lager with some apple cider in it. Didn't taste too bad and got good reviews from everyone who sampled it. Found it on the Webtender. And don't rule out setting the atmosphere by drinking in your skull and Halloween glasses, goblets, and mugs. It makes anything look appropriate for a Halloween party.
> 
> Paul.


Thanks for suggestions! ...Hm...I'm in Michigan, wonder if I'll be able to find Blavod or have it shipped? I'll have to look into that. If anyone knows how we can get this stuff, please post and let us know! thanks!


----------



## crxy

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Halloween Cocktails, with pics. U.K. sites though so not sure about the ingredient equivalent in the U.S
> 
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=276
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=38
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=34
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=36
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=35
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=37
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=90
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=88
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=95
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=136
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=329
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=78
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=354
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=313
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/threecounties/features/food_drink/halloween_cocktails.shtml
> http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=441
> http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=556
> http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=1108
> http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=1094
> http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=532


Ooo...lots and lots of pictures! Thank you! These look great! Why does Halloween suck in the UK? Is it not celebrated there? Oh god I'm so sorry...


----------



## crxy

Gorey Vidal said:


> Does it have to be drink related? I've got a bunch of food-related cocktail recipes.


Food related cocktail recipes? Sounds great! Share and share alike!


----------



## crxy

discobandit said:


> For a good long list of very interestingly colored drinks, try http://www.thedrunkenmoogle.com
> 
> Sure, they're all videogame themed, but you'll be sure to find something that fits the colors you're looking for there.


Oh, I already see great Halloween colored ones there! Great link, thanks!


----------



## crxy

ShannoninPa said:


> I live in pa north of Philly and we have the Wine and Spirit store. I called and they can special order for you as long as you come in and make a deposit. Hope that helps!


Thanks, Shannon! I haven't looked into Michigan laws yet, but this is real helpful to know! I'm sure liquor stores here will special order too! Yay! One way or another, I WILL have Blavod this year!


----------



## crxy

drzooman said:


> Blavod is a great black vodka but if you want a blood red one try Vampyre Vodka. It's actually has a slight thicker consistency which really adds to the "blood" look. It's pretty hard to find (especially in dry states/ counties)
> 
> Definitely great for vampire themes!!
> 
> If you order it online just make sure you order the blood red and not the regular clear vodka.
> 
> http://vampyrevodka.com/


Omg, it's like I'm a Living Dead in Halloween Spirit Heaven--er, uh, HELL!!!


----------



## crxy

Halloweenie1 said:


> *Thanks for posting! This looks great.... I like all these specialty libations....very fun to play & come up with new concoctions.*  *H1*
> 
> Speaking of vampire cocktails........I found a few drink recipes based on mixtures with TruBlood beverage.


Another one! this board rocks!! So glad I joined! So this is where all the Halloween people have been hiding!


----------



## Si-cotik

I thought absinthe was illegal in the united states???


----------



## DarkMatter

Nope you can get absinthe now here in the United States, the ban was lifted in 2007.


----------



## crxy

I didn't know that about absinthe. I just looked it up on Wikipedia. So can this be found pretty much anywhere? Or is it only in special places?


----------



## Halloweenie1

crxy said:


> I didn't know that about absinthe. I just looked it up on Wikipedia. So can this be found pretty much anywhere? Or is it only in special places?



*Lucid Absinthe website has a list of retailers of where you can purchase or you can buy online.* http://www.drinklucid.com/

I am definitely going to have to get a bottle of the Blavod.....I found another recipe called a Black Widow.....









2 oz Blavod vodka
3 oz cranberry juice

Pour the cranberry juice into a highball glass filled with ice.
Float the Blavod on top.


----------



## Si-cotik

thanks for the link Halloweenie


----------



## Lea32R

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Halloween Cocktails, with pics. U.K. sites though so not sure about the ingredient equivalent in the U.S
> 
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=276
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=38
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=34
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=36
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=35
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=37
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=90
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=88
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=95
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=136
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=329
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=78
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=354
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/cocktails/view_cocktail.php?id=313
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/threecounties/features/food_drink/halloween_cocktails.shtml
> http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=441
> http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=556
> http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=1108
> http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=1094
> http://www.thedrinkshop.com/cocktails/cocktail_detail.php?cocktail_id=532


Thanks for the UK links...on a lot of the US sites, I'm not sure what the ingredients are. Some are branded differently but some I think we just don't have over here!

One Hallowe'en I served Spiced Cider which was a big hit. All I did was get a huge bottle of cheap-o cider (Sainsbury's basics, lol) put that in a pan, mixed it with a couple bottles of some expensive gourmet-type cider, topped it up with apple juice, and added mulling spices (which I just bought in a sachet). I don't remember but I think I might also have added a drizzle of honey. 

I served the cider warm, and it was gone in no time! People kept coming back for more!

I'll be making it again this year 

ETA: do we have that Blavod stuff here in the UK? Anyone know?


----------



## Halloween Princess

This thread has been great. We just found avery reasonable priced bartender to hire this year. I was talking with him about menu planning. He said to keep the host down, to choose drinks made with the same base alcohol. I'm going with vodka & plan to do Black Cat, Brain Fluid & Dracula's Kiss.


----------



## crxy

Halloweenie1 said:


> *Lucid Absinthe website has a list of retailers of where you can purchase or you can buy online.* http://www.drinklucid.com/
> 
> I am definitely going to have to get a bottle of the Blavod.....I found another recipe called a Black Widow.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 oz Blavod vodka
> 3 oz cranberry juice
> 
> Pour the cranberry juice into a highball glass filled with ice.
> Float the Blavod on top.


Ooo! Thanks for the link!! And that Black Widow--wow, just the way it LOOKS got me so excited (all over again), about the Halloween Party! Yes, I'll be getting some Blavod too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crxy

Lea32R said:


> Thanks for the UK links...on a lot of the US sites, I'm not sure what the ingredients are. Some are branded differently but some I think we just don't have over here!
> 
> One Hallowe'en I served Spiced Cider which was a big hit. All I did was get a huge bottle of cheap-o cider (Sainsbury's basics, lol) put that in a pan, mixed it with a couple bottles of some expensive gourmet-type cider, topped it up with apple juice, and added mulling spices (which I just bought in a sachet). I don't remember but I think I might also have added a drizzle of honey.
> 
> I served the cider warm, and it was gone in no time! People kept coming back for more!
> 
> I'll be making it again this year
> 
> ETA: do we have that Blavod stuff here in the UK? Anyone know?


My mouth is watering!!!

I found this site:
http://www.thedrinkshop.com/products/productlist.php?text=blavod

Prices are in Liras and the phone number looks like a European number. So you might want to check that out.


----------



## Lea32R

Hey guys, I just found this link:

http://www.savvyhousekeeping.com/halloween-cocktails/

Check out their 'Black Widow' with licorice spider legs!


----------



## halloween71

Halloweenie1 said:


> *Lucid Absinthe website has a list of retailers of where you can purchase or you can buy online.* http://www.drinklucid.com/
> 
> I am definitely going to have to get a bottle of the Blavod.....I found another recipe called a Black Widow.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 oz Blavod vodka
> 3 oz cranberry juice
> 
> Pour the cranberry juice into a highball glass filled with ice.
> Float the Blavod on top.


That looks good.
I wonder if the vodka taste different?I am going to have my liquer store order me some.


----------



## halloween71

mr_synical said:


> This is one we created for our New Orleans/Voodoo-themed party lasty year. Everyone really liked it. You obviously could just change the name and/or leave the gummies out. We'll probably use it again this year & just call it something else.
> 
> Swamp Water (Midori, vodka, pineapple juice & Sprite, with gummy insects floating in it)


Do you have measurements?


----------



## halloween71

found this one it is yummy having one now the only difference is I used cranberry/pomogrante juice because that's what I had

boodas black brew
1oz malibu
3/4oz blue curacao
3/4oz of chambord
Than it says to fill with cranberry juice I used 6 oz taste yummy.It also said to use grendine but I didn't.
http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/halloween-cocktail-recipes.html
a link i thought you guys may like scroll down pass the advertisements.


----------



## crxy

great links!!


----------



## MumBO jUMbo

Bloody Brain Shooters.. Have not tryed it yet.. But sure looks like it would be fun, tasty!!! 

http://folkinz.tumblr.com/post/222293315/i-was-looking-up-recipes-for-pumpkin-martinis-i


----------



## Blix666

i got a great idea from a co-worker yesterday...a bowl full of gummy worms/liquor. apparently the gummy worms absorb all the liquor and you can gnaw on boozeworms! or whatever other gummy snacks you can dig up.


----------



## mr_synical

I sort of came up with this one the other day (although I'm sure there's a similar one out there somewhere)...

Candy Apple

1 part Vodka
1 part Grenadine
2 parts Butterscotch Schnapps
4 parts apple cider


Mixed 'em up & serve over ice. Obviously, you could rename it to something a lil' spookier, like Rotten Apple or whatever.


----------



## Madame Leota

mr_synical said:


> I sort of came up with this one the other day (although I'm sure there's a similar one out there somewhere)...
> 
> Candy Apple
> 
> 1 part Vodka
> 1 part Grenadine
> 2 parts Butterscotch Schnapps
> 4 parts apple cider
> 
> 
> Mixed 'em up & serve over ice. Obviously, you could rename it to something a lil' spookier, like Rotten Apple or whatever.


This sounds wonderful! Do you think it could be served warm? Either way, I'm giving this one a try!


----------



## mr_synical

Madame Leota said:


> This sounds wonderful! Do you think it could be served warm? Either way, I'm giving this one a try!



I don't see why not. The only ingredient that I'd worry about is the grenadine. But give it a shot & let me know how it turns out.


----------



## stevcatter

I think this recipe you like it with Eristoff vodka.

Ingredients:-
Eristoff original-60ml
Lemon juice-15ml
Tabasco sauce-5dash
Tomato juice-120ml
Worcestershire sauce-4dash

Method:-
Salt and pepper to taste 
Ice cubes
Garnish with cucumber slice

You should try it.


----------



## Halloweenie1




----------



## Halloweenie1

Easy Halloween Cocktails


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I would suggest this simply for the presentation/visual look of it. It has a sweet taste to it, but I wouldn't suggest drinking too many of them 








*
Alien Brain Hemorrhage *

Steps:

Fill a shot glass halfway with peach schnapps
Gently pour Bailey's Irish Cream on top
After the shot is almost full, carefully add a small amount of blue curacao
Once that settles, a small splash of grenadine tops the drink off


----------



## Combatdre

During the Fall I go to Bevmo and buy the Pumpkin Spice Liquor and the Pumpkin Pie Cream Liquor. I usually add pumpkin cream and pumpkin spice to my coffee to give it a kick. However, if you want something stronger, I have made pumpkin spice espresso martinis just substituting the coffee with espresso liquor or Kahlua.


----------



## Halloweenie1

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I would suggest this simply for the presentation/visual look of it. It has a sweet taste to it, but I wouldn't suggest drinking too many of them
> 
> View attachment 163295
> 
> *
> Alien Brain Hemorrhage *



Very cool! ....the blue does make it look alien somehow.


----------



## katshead42

Yay what a great thread!


----------

